# Top 10 New York Auto Show Debuts



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​The New York Auto Show kicks off Tuesday night with a series of pre-show events followed by the press days on Wednesday and Thursday.

There are certainly surprises coming, but even some of the already-announced debuts are exciting. Here's what AutoGuide.com is looking forward to most next week.

Check out all of the big reveals at the AutoGuide "2014 New York Auto Show" coverage page here.

More: *Top 10 New York Auto Show Debuts* on AutoGuide.com


----------

